# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  [RESOLVED] Deployment error issue - DEP1000

## Brad Jones

I've started getting an error, and I can't figure it out, nor have searches been clear. I'm doing a little Metro app (Windows 8 App). It builds cleanly, but when I deploy, I get:




> DEP1000 : Cannot copy file "C:\Users\Brad\Documents\Visual Studio 2012\Projects\MetroApp1\MetroApp1\bin\Debug\btn_col4_A.Background = btn_col4_I.Background" to layout "btn_col4_A.Background = btn_col4_I.Background;.exe".


What is odd is that btn_col4_A is a control I use. I tried commenting out the line of code that looks like this deployment error, I've rebooted the system, I've cleaned up the solution. 

Anyone know what I'm overlooking?    

Brad!

----------


## Brad Jones

D'oh. My assembly file name got messed up. Not sure how that happened, although I'm using an RC version of VS 2012, so could have been me or a bug...

Regardless, problem resolved!

Brad!

----------

